
500 Startups B2B Partner on how to close enterprise sales - mjgold
https://www.venturekit.com/sales-neivert/
======
mjgold
This is an interview with Rob Neivert, B2B partner at 500 Startups, on how to
close enterprise sales. He has worked at eight startups and invested in 70
companies.

Rob shares some stories, like how changing a website's color helped him close
a $2 million deal.

 _Key Points_

\- Use the acronyms and language of your customers — they will identify you as
someone who has expertise.

\- Know your prospect’s Key Performance Indicators (KPIs).

\- The first three sentences are key when you’re cold-calling or emailing.

\- While cold-calling or emailing, the best strategy is to offer credible,
customized value upfront. Giving instead of selling.

\- Contacting junior level people can help you create “internal champions”.

\- Ask your lead specific, genuine questions and frame them with industry
standards.

\- Optimize your demo: Prepare for tech failures, read your audience, dress to
the prospect’s culture, customize design, summarize past discussion, consider
light humor, and admit what you don’t know.

\- Contracts that terminate by default can set clear expectations, motivate
eager salespeople, and make terminations smoother.

